# NZXT Beta Evo



## [Ion] (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm looking at the NZXT Beta Evo as a replacement for my Rocketfish.  From what I've read, it has good airflow, good cable management, and is reasonably roomy for a mid-tower.  Does anyone here have one, and if so, what are your impressions of it?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 6, 2010)

it has had possive feedback so far and i don't have one but i can say i would go for the NZXT Gamma which is on offer today only on the egg and the interior is similar just different front bazel:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146061
If you can wait i would go for this Rosewill Challenger/Casecom 6778 which is an excellent case and it has everything you would expect from a high end mid-tower case.
Black interior,tooless,good cable management holes and its not cheap cutted edges etc.
it actuallys excellent case:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147153


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 6, 2010)

The GAMMA is extremely ugly IMHO, so I'm not going to buy it 
I've seen the Challenger, but to me $40 AR with FS is a deal that I shouldn't pass up


----------



## ehume (Mar 7, 2010)

Some other cases are essentially clones of this NZXT Classic line. Identical except for a few details.

I have a Beta Evo. Lots of room behind the MB. Lots of slots for running cables behind the MB and back. Lots of places in the back for cable ties.

It's 200mm wide. Wide enough for tall coolers but not wide enough for a fan over the cooler.

The fan in the front is nice, but it is not quite quiet enough to sit a foot from your face. So you put it somewhere else - it's a fine fan, really - drill out the screw holes so you can put vibration isolators in it and put in something quieter, like an 850rpm Gentle Typhoon.

The case is very lightweight, especially if you take out the HD cage. Why would you do that? If you have only one HD you can put it in the 3.5 bay. If you put an SSD in the 3.5 bay you can put your HD in the 5.25 bay. 

The HD cage is average: the sidewalls block a lot of air. 

Have a look:



 



Of course, I'm modding the heck out of the poor thing. I cut a hole in the bottom and I cut out the grill under the psu and the grill where the exhaust fan was. I'm having, in short, a lot of fun. And in the end it will sit next to me in a height-limited space and quietly do its business.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 10, 2010)

Really wanted it back when it was first released but a big major let down was that i noticed that the top drive bay the stealthy one is blocked when you put in a top case fan.

Apart from that its pretty good for its price.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I ended up coming across a great deal on a Lian-Li PC-A05S (I've always wanted one of these, and it was $70 with a 500w Enhance PSU), so I ended up going for that.  My friend has it now, I should be getting it on Saturday


----------



## Kantastic (Mar 10, 2010)

ehume said:


> Some other cases are essentially clones of this NZXT Classic line. Identical except for a few details.
> 
> I have a Beta Evo. Lots of room behind the MB. Lots of slots for running cables behind the MB and back. Lots of places in the back for cable ties.
> 
> ...



That Megahalems looks so thin in that picture I had to Google image and see if that was even a Mega LOL.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 10, 2010)

Cool you ended up with a better case i think. Smaller but better built and more functional.


----------



## ehume (Mar 10, 2010)

I think he got a better case . . . for using it as a computer case. 

The reason you can't use the front top fan and a top 5.25 drive is that it would either have to be several inches longer or an inch taller. Fair compromise, especially since it is going under a shelf and the optical drive couldn't be in the top slot anyway.


----------



## francis511 (Mar 11, 2010)

Just got mine. Slightly cheap construction , but overall a very good case. Watch those temperatures drop ! You can`t use an fdd either , if you can`t tell from the picture. Imma get a xigmatek midgard next.


----------



## KieX (Mar 11, 2010)

Got the NZXT Beta Evo for my Cruncher01 from system specs. Cable management and airflow really are good on it. In some ways it's even better than my much more expensive Silverstone TJ10. Come see pics of it by myself and another member here at the NZXT Clubhouse: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=114785&page=2


----------

